# wtf is wrong with the research game?



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

why is the reseach chem game so fucked up. im in serious need of clomid, aromasin, adex and caber, i was gonna order from MP but now they are bunk, idk any other fucking place the as decent priced shit thats not bunk. why is this game so fucked up?


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 4, 2012)

In a word, "greed". 
I think, being a business owner myself, that when you offer a product and or service for profit you want to be the best you know how to be at it and striving for improvement. But, I am old fashioned like that.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

Chinese greed?


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 4, 2012)

PM`d


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> why is the reseach chem game so fucked up. im in serious need of clomid, aromasin, adex and caber, i was gonna order from MP but now they are bunk, idk any other fucking place the as decent priced shit thats not bunk. why is this game so fucked up?



Who says MP's stuff is all bunk now? I had heard that there was a problem with the Adex but that MP had fixed the problem and things were g2g again. I hadnt heard of any problems with any of the other products.


----------



## booze (Apr 4, 2012)

I dropped research chems a long time ago for this reason. Generic tabs for me now, no problems EVER


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Who says MP's stuff is all bunk now? I had heard that there was a problem with the Adex but that MP had fixed the problem and things were g2g again. I hadnt heard of any problems with any of the other products.



I heard it was their aromasin. 



The game is fucked up because none of these places seems to test their materials but instead rely on the manufacturer's CoA which I would even wipe my ass with. 

I would go with generics too if they were easily accessible. And I don't mean highly questionable india pharma products.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 4, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> I heard it was their aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ drink that shit


----------



## VladTepes (Apr 9, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> I heard it was their aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Purity Solutions does 3rd party testing. Only place I know of to do this. Everything I've got from them is good.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 9, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> why is the reseach chem game so fucked up. im in serious need of clomid, aromasin, adex and caber, i was gonna order from MP but now they are bunk, idk any other fucking place the as decent priced shit thats not bunk. why is this game so fucked up?



CEM products man. they been around for YEARS! and I can assure you not bunk.


----------



## tballz (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep, CEM has been around longer than the rest of these rc companies.  They have always delivered quality products.


----------



## scharfy (Apr 9, 2012)

MP stuff as good as any other research chem place. That is, mostly good with occasional quality issues on difficult to produce chems (aromasin/adex) due to problems with the raws.

MAny are buying their raws from similar sources, and are subject to same issues.  hence they are cheap.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 9, 2012)

Pharma grade only or trusted ugl tabs for me no more research chems, dont trust them


----------



## Thresh (Apr 9, 2012)

They get all there powders cheap from overseas and sell them for extravagant profits. 

Buying powders from a US company is far more expensive but cuts into profits. 

This is the only reason I can think of why most of these companies suck ass. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## olender7 (Apr 9, 2012)

I dropped research chems a long time ago for this reason


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 10, 2012)

VladTepes said:


> Purity Solutions does 3rd party testing. Only place I know of to do this. Everything I've got from them is good.



Did you get their caber?


----------



## VladTepes (Apr 10, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> Did you get their caber?



Yes, 2 bottles. Worked fine.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Your question answers itself. It's a damn research company. Obviously there are legit ones but most of them are bogus. They aren't held to a high standard by design.


----------



## nby (Apr 11, 2012)

All the products you named can be taken from a UG source - forget that research crap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

VladTepes said:


> Purity Solutions does 3rd party testing. Only place I know of to do this. Everything I've got from them is good.


Same here.... I have been using their products for years, mainly when they were called Innovative Research.  Never had a bad batch of anything from them.  Let's just say I've been burned a couple of times by one of the big names here..... and trust me it isn't much fun when your nips are sore and the research Tamoxifen you bought doesn't work!  Learned my lesson and ordered Tamox from Innovative Research at less then half the price.... guess what?  It started working almost over night.  Now that they are Purity Solutions I think there prices have gone up some, but still good.


----------



## zdudezdud (Apr 18, 2012)

I have used MPs HCG and it was great.


----------



## bblackk102 (Apr 18, 2012)

I asked mp about quality of their arimidex and supposedly they fixed it now. I'm still not sure if I should trust him or just go with RStop


> There was a few like 5 out if 1k that were off we have a new batch
> won't be any problems we guarantee eerything if in the event theres an
> issue which I doubt there will be but if there is just shoot an email
> an we will take care of it


----------



## s2h (Apr 19, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> I heard it was their aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no coa's...dont buy into all that...they all get the same research chems from the same places...they just put a sticker label on there with there names...plus who the hell cant find tabs...its not that hard...all these peptide companies claim coa's etc etc....but when push comes to shove they produce something that looks like my 11 yr old typed it or nothing...


----------



## s2h (Apr 19, 2012)

Thresh said:


> They get all there powders cheap from overseas and sell them for extravagant profits.
> 
> Buying powders from a US company is far more expensive but cuts into profits.
> 
> ...


good thought process...but way off base...theres no us company that would sell to these guys even if they wanted to...and theres no us company that produces these type of compound in the form.they need them...these arent raws like steriod raws...this stuff all comes pre-made...so in the vial...some if the companies put there own sticker on...some even have it put on by a 3rd party...some of them have better sources then others...just like steriod raws...but theres a few companies that sell to the majority of the small companies...thats why when one stuff sucks so does a bunch of others...


----------



## MULCH63 (Apr 19, 2012)

bblackk102 said:


> I asked mp about quality of their arimidex and supposedly they fixed it now. I'm still not sure if I should trust him or just go with RStop



So how did they fix it? Did they all of a sudden get better raws in from overseas? Or did he stop cutting the stuff as much with baking soda or whatever the hell. Tell ya what how about the dude list all the batch numbers of the shit stuff we all complained about. Then ship us all crap again and say its fixed. This whole game is bullshit. I can trust the f'n crack head down the street for getting what I paid for.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 19, 2012)

s2h said:


> good thought process...but way off base...theres no us company that would sell to these guys even if they wanted to...and theres no us company that produces these type of compound in the form.they need them...these arent raws like steriod raws...this stuff all comes pre-made...so in the vial...some if the companies put there own sticker on...some even have it put on by a 3rd party...some of them have better sources then others...just like steriod raws...but theres a few companies that sell to the majority of the small companies...thats why when one stuff sucks so does a bunch of others...



http://www.astatechinc.com/ABOUT_US.php

http://www.emolecules.com/cgi-bin/search

http://ch2.chemexper.com/cheminfo/s...&searchValue=Exemestane&options=brandqtyoffer


Wow I'm tired, that took almost 2 minutes to find raw suppliers on the USA....


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Lang (Apr 21, 2012)

zdudezdud said:


> I have used MPs HCG and it was great.



MP has HCG? You sure, I have looked?


----------



## Lang (Apr 21, 2012)

bblackk102 said:


> I asked mp about quality of their arimidex and supposedly they fixed it now. I'm still not sure if I should trust him or just go with RStop



Hey bblack, where did you find this quote?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just tried purchase peptides letro and It's 100% g2g


----------



## james-27 (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone here used Melanotan Peptide for their reseach chem? 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## bblackk102 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lang said:


> Hey bblack, where did you find this quote?



I've emailed him and that's what he replied with


----------



## s2h (Apr 23, 2012)

Thresh said:


> AstaTech Inc. About Us
> 
> eMolecules.com | Chemical Structure Drawing Search
> 
> ...


think your linking the wrong kinda suppliers...yes there are us companies that produce peptides...but there not being used by reseaech peptide/chem companies...its too expensive for one...btw....the larger players in the peptide game sell to alot of the small guys...its a lil circle that goes round and round...


----------



## Thresh (Apr 23, 2012)

s2h said:


> think your linking the wrong kinda suppliers...yes there are us companies that produce peptides...but there not being used by reseaech peptide/chem companies...its too expensive for one...btw....the larger players in the peptide game sell to alot of the small guys...its a lil circle that goes round and round...



"Thank you very much for the inquiry. Here is the quote for your review: 

---L4627 for Letrozole, CAS[112809-51-5], min.98% purity

5 gram, US$420/5g, in stock now

10 gram, US$550/10g,

100 gram, US$860/100g,

1 kg, US$1980/1kg, FOB NEW BRUNSWICK, NJ"

Do the math on that ;-)


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## s2h (Apr 23, 2012)

Thresh said:


> "Thank you very much for the inquiry. Here is the quote for your review:
> 
> ---L4627 for Letrozole, CAS[112809-51-5], min.98% purity
> 
> ...


maybe you should start your own research company...since your so well informed....good luck!!


----------



## s2h (Apr 23, 2012)

Btw...letro is not a peptide...


----------



## Thresh (Apr 23, 2012)

s2h said:


> Btw...letro is not a peptide...



Btw....it's an example 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 26, 2012)

james-27 said:


> Has anyone here used Melanotan Peptide for their reseach chem?


 
  I am using MT2 from CEM for my lab testing and its going well, rat got very dark last spring also. 0.5mg 1-2X a week worked well for me. Some need a bit more some less, depends on your skin type.
  Also running a test with CJC-1295, GHRP-2 and IGF-1LR3 and seems to be going nicely with my test subjects recomp but diet has been a bit off due to traveling.


----------



## blergs. (May 10, 2012)

s2h said:


> Btw...letro is not a peptide...



Nope it is not lol


----------

